# JD 2555 muffler replace



## oletrapper (5 mo ago)

I am replacing the muffler on my JD 2555. I can't get the muffler collar separated from the tube on the turbo. Any suggestions? The muffler has never been replaced. I think the collar is frozen/rusted to the tube on the turbo. Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks, OT


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy OT,

I think heat is your best option.


----------



## oletrapper (5 mo ago)

HarveyW said:


> Howdy OT,
> 
> I think heat is your best option.


Thanks Harvey, I'm a little concerned about trying to heat it. Very close to lots of


















wires, fuel lines, etc. There is very little room to work on it. Loader frame is right there. I don't want to hit anything very hard in fear of breaking the turbo as it appears to be cast iron. I will probably start cutting away the old muffler with a saws all and whiz wheel. I think if I can remove enough of it, I will be able to get a whiz wheel (air tool) close enough to the muffler collar to cut through it down close to the turbo tube. A small chisel might break it at that point.


----------



## oletrapper (5 mo ago)

Update:
Yesterday we started cutting on the JD2555 muffler. My saws all with a fantastic carbide blade made easy work of the project. Old muffler out and new one in. As I suspected, the muffler collar was rusted to the turbo tube. I was able to get the saws all blade close enough and on an angle to cut 99% through the muffler collar without hitting the turbo tube. A little tap and the remaining portion of the muffler fell off. Polished up the turbo tube, applied small amount of lube and new muffler went right on. Bolted everything down and now back in business.







<Pieces of old muffler






<Half of muffler remains






<Muffler gone






<New muffler in place






<All back together.
Thanks everyone.  OT


----------



## An Brown (Aug 15, 2020)

oletrapper said:


> I am replacing the muffler on my JD 2555. I can't get the muffler collar separated from the tube on the turbo. Any suggestions? The muffler has never been replaced. I think the collar is frozen/rusted to the tube on the turbo. Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks, OT


John Deere 2555 2755 2855n Tractors Service Operation Manual


----------

